# Schwinn track tandem



## Rmuza (Oct 6, 2016)

Here is my Schwinn track tandem.  I am looking for history about it.  It has no serial number as I believe it is a custom order.  Campagnolo front and rear drops, headset, pedals, inch pitch cranks.  The color is silver mist.  The decals appear to be 1960's.  The cranks were made only in the 1960's.  i would love to hear from a Schwinn team rider who may be familiar with it. Thank you.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 6, 2016)

no serial numbers or markings anywhere..... its a beautiful bike


----------



## Rmuza (Oct 6, 2016)

kccomet said:


> no serial numbers or markings anywhere..... its a beautiful bike



Thank you.  It does have the spaghetti style Schwinn decals, and hand painted pin striping.


----------



## Greg M. (Oct 10, 2016)

The chain in the above picture looks unusual in that the connecting links look much smaller or narrower than normal. Is that a Paramount thing?
Can you take and post a close up picture of that chain?
Thanks,
Greg M.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2016)

Beautiful bike. Never heard of a Schwinn without a serial number. Nothing on the bottom brackets? First year for the "spaghetti" Schwinn decal was 1959 and from what I've seen the last year for that colored _Schwinn Quality_ decal was 1962. Is that a brass head badge?


----------



## Rmuza (Oct 11, 2016)

It is known as block chain.  Lighter, and more rare than skip tooth chain.  Favored by track riders in the 1950's.  Good eye there, Greg M.







Greg M. said:


> The chain in the above picture looks unusual in that the connecting links look much smaller or narrower than normal. Is that a Paramount thing?
> Can you take and post a close up picture of that chain?
> Thanks,
> Greg M.





GTs58 said:


> Beautiful bike. Never heard of a Schwinn without a serial number. Nothing on the bottom brackets? First year for the "spaghetti" Schwinn decal was 1959 and from what I've seen the last year for that colored _Schwinn Quality_ decal was 1962. Is that a brass head badge?



That is probably the most helpful information I have received concerning dating this bike.  Thank you so much for that.  The headbadge is brass,  Judging by the color of the metal on the backside.


----------



## Rmuza (Oct 11, 2016)

Rmuza said:


> View attachment 369210 It is known as block chain.  Lighter, and more rare than skip tooth chain.  Favored by track riders in the 1950's.  Good eye there, Greg M.
> 
> That is probably the most helpful information I have received concerning dating this bike.  Thank you so much for that.  The headbadge is brass,  Judging by the color of the metal on the backside.





GTs58 said:


> Beautiful bike. Never heard of a Schwinn without a serial number. Nothing on the bottom brackets? First year for the "spaghetti" Schwinn decal was 1959 and from what I've seen the last year for that colored _Schwinn Quality_ decal was 1962. Is that a brass head badge?



I've heard that the track tandems were Schwinn team bikes not meant for resale, hence no serial number.


----------



## Rmuza (Oct 12, 2016)

ATTACH]


----------

